# Where do missing queens go.



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Many breeding schemes inadvertently promote SQB traits in the population.

...sneaky queen behavior


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

This was my favorite hive. I could requeen from another hive; but I liked that sneaky lady.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I must admit, If you bough the queen from me she has been genetically engineered to return home after 90 days. if you just lost her I would imagine she will show up here within the week, as usually takes 2 weeks from North Carolina. If you are that fond of her, I will be happy to sell you this great producer. Text me and we can discuss price:ws:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

She's probably w/ that sock you can't find.

Who knows? You could have damaged her the last time you were in the hive. Stick a frame of eggs and larvae in this hive and see what happens. If they start making queens, she's gone.


----------



## eccookbees (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you look for sides of Spiders ?


----------

